# Dirty Cigerettes



## dman1234 (May 1, 2012)

I Haven't had a smoke in 30 days as of today, The last time i quit was for a 




week when i was 17, 20 yrs ago, i dont feel a whole lot different yet, but i am 


shocked and proud i have made it this far.   :holysheep:


----------



## getnasty (May 1, 2012)

grats man

*lights one up*

wish i had your will power


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 1, 2012)

:clap:  *dman*...

I quit  15 years ago  and I feel Great!!!!   keep it up...its way better to be a NON Smoker....stay Green:;48:


----------



## Roddy (May 1, 2012)

couldn't tell ya how long ago, but it was a lifetime ago that I quit...threw the pack out the window and never looked back...CONGRATS Dman, keep it up, my friend!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 1, 2012)

Keep up the good work--you WILL feel better.  And you will get your senses of taste and smell back.  Everything tastes and smells so much better when you are tobacco free.

It took me several times at quitting to get it "take", but it is worth it.  It is 9 years for me this month.  I don't have the slightest desire for one of those nasty things.


----------



## Rosebud (May 1, 2012)

WOW, dman, that is great. You have to be over the hardest part. Don't give in to one puff. Keep it up, very proud of you. It is very hard.


----------



## Locked (May 1, 2012)

Congrats dman.....I grew up with both parents and all my relatives as smokers. I hve smoked exactly a half a cigarette in my whole life and it was at the age of 14. I hve always been glad I didn't pick up that habit.


----------



## orangesunshine (May 1, 2012)

congrats *dman*---94 days marlboro free here---still a bit tough getting liquored with some of the boys that do smoke but i am there man---got this little program with the new android smart phone tracking my progress---saved $518---have not smoked 1886 cigaretts---saved 7 days, 20 hours, and 36 minutes wasted on the ritual involved around smoking---bunch of other hurdles/milestones achieved in the health department---check it out---it's free---called quit now---


----------



## Lobstah (May 1, 2012)

thats wicked cool  keep track of the money you save like orange said  i quit 6 years ago and got addicted to tosie pops now my dentist is happy and there goes the money i saved    good luck


----------



## Flyinghigh (May 1, 2012)

Wish I had ur will power, I try and try to quite but it hard when Freaking Drama comes like a rush of water.!


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 1, 2012)

I be quitin smokin bout 3 years go now be bout the best thing I ever did health improves so much in time. Keep up good work dman here for support ifin yual need it!

BWD


----------



## orangesunshine (May 1, 2012)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Wish I had ur will power, I try and try to quite but it hard when Freaking Drama comes like a rush of water.!




don't beat yourself up---if you consider it just practice you'll know what you need to do to succeed in the future


----------



## dman1234 (May 1, 2012)

Thanks everyone, time will tell but i fell like it will stick, and yes Orange having beers with the boys is the hardest time, but i just rely on my one hitter packed with MJ when that happens.

Thanks again folks.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 1, 2012)

Have done the same thing one month ago. Congrats man ... :aok:


----------



## dman1234 (May 1, 2012)

Thanks BHO, and congrats to you too.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 1, 2012)

:48:


----------



## Locked (May 1, 2012)

I forget which country but I read in the paper last week that some country, maybe Australia, was considering raising the price to 100 dollars a pack. The US equivalent was over 100 dollars US.


----------



## Locked (May 1, 2012)

Ah...it is New Zealand.


----------



## dman1234 (May 1, 2012)

Around here in Toronto a pack is between 9 and 11 dollars, the problem is a 20 min drive to an indian reserve and its 3-4 bucks a pack.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 1, 2012)

Awesome.  I have quit two or three times but I invariably find some flimsy pretext to start again.  "Gourmet" pipe tobacco isn't nearly as addictive as coffin nails because it has fewer if any additives, so you got balls that clank  going a month without a cig.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 1, 2012)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone, time will tell but i fell like it will stick, and yes Orange having beers with the boys is the hardest time, but i just rely on my one hitter packed with MJ when that happens.
> 
> Thanks again folks.



I found the one hitter (a dugout with a cigarette bat) to be really helpful when I quit.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 1, 2012)

Once yual commit to quit be bout the easy after you find the need to not need. Its a hard hard thing and man I still dreams about it time and gain specialy when i sees someone else makin it look so good. But I do like the fact I will be round little longer for me seven year old daughter and thats why i stick to it.

BWD


----------



## Time4Plan-B (May 1, 2012)

Well done dman i still smoke but me and my wifey are seriously considering stopping any day now.
Dirty smokers they are social lepers imheo
P.s ive been a smoker longer than youve been on the planet tbh but still one of lifes bummers,the smoking that is not me.
Lol
T4


----------



## DiamondJim420 (May 1, 2012)

I quit tobacco 4-and-a-half years ago after a long habit.  It's the most valuable pain I've ever gone through.  The hardest part is over for you.  Now it's going to be mostly a mental game.  Your brain still wants nicotine.  And it will trick you into "just one" or "hey, you've come so far, a few at the bar won't hurt".  Those are lies.  Just one will put you back into the midst of your habit.  Be strong and don't let your guard down.


----------



## Grower13 (May 1, 2012)

smoked 7 years..... been quit for 23 years..... best thing I ever did...... you are past the hard part....... food is fixing to start tasting real good....... don't ever give in.


----------



## HemperFi (May 1, 2012)

Congrats, dman, I quit a 45 year habit in the second week of March (six weeks ago or so) I haven't had a drink since then either -- I know how fast my judgement goes out the window after about three drinks. We can do it!!!!! I have been dealing with some mysterious illness since Jan -- thought it was a good time to quit. I wish you well, my friend. Everything will be so much better without cigarettes in our lives. The first three weeks were pretty grusome, but it is getting easier and easier now -- You too BHO. Congratulations bro.

Peace


----------



## SmokinMom (May 2, 2012)

I'm so proud of you dman.  You got this!


----------



## OGKushman (May 2, 2012)

Congrats bro....




...I really want to stop


----------



## bho_expertz (May 2, 2012)

DiamondJim420 said:
			
		

> I quit tobacco 4-and-a-half years ago after a long habit. It's the most valuable pain I've ever gone through. The hardest part is over for you. Now it's going to be mostly a mental game. Your brain still wants nicotine. And it will trick you into "just one" or "hey, you've come so far, a few at the bar won't hurt". Those are lies. Just one will put you back into the midst of your habit. Be strong and don't let your guard down.


 
That is one of the reason i just love weed ... If i want to smoke i roll a fatty one ... No tabbaco ... It takes hours to smoke but it feels great. For the morning i just take 3 Volcano bags and i don't remember smoking for some hours ...

Tabbacco sucks hard


----------



## dman1234 (May 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I really appreciate it, I will use this thread for words of encouragement if i get weak, but i feel ok, i would thank you all but "I have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours" but thanks too you all.


----------



## orangesunshine (May 2, 2012)

:woohoo: another day down *dman*---some tricks i used to help me cold turkey were a packed bowl in my pocket---sunflower seeds while driving---on line photos of damage caused by smoking for a quick reminder of the pain it will cause---lots of water---remember the reasons you are quitting (some carry a list in their pocket) to look at when they get the urge---biggest help for me was controlled deep breathing---keep it up bro


----------



## DiamondJim420 (May 2, 2012)

The thing that helped me the most was joining an online accountability group of people who were quitting just like me.  We all signed into the web site every morning and pledged our committment to not use tobacco for that day.  Just that day.  One day at a time.  We all exchanged email addresses and phone numbers, and promised one another that we would not use tobacco before calling a quit brother (or sister) for moral support.  Being part of an accountability group really helped me.


----------



## Grower13 (May 2, 2012)

For me it was starburst fruit chews...... ate them by the 100's...... I'd eat 15-20 at the time........ I smoked a lot of pot too.


----------



## dman1234 (May 3, 2012)

A couple of hard moments today, but they are short lived, like literally seconds of craving, i recognize them and change my thoughts quickly, been working so far.

After 32 days of this im pretty sure im done with them for good, i just keep tellin myself, did you go through 32 days of this for nothing? I guess time will tell.


----------



## dman1234 (May 3, 2012)

I have also found that i must have only drank coffee because i enjoyed the smoke so much more with a coffee, without the smoke i dont really care that much about coffee, i will still have one in the morning, but i use to have 2-3 more and i just dont want them anymore, anyways im just babbling here.


----------



## OGKushman (May 3, 2012)

Damn man you are there! Im trying so hard right now...to make it easier i am vaping only right now. No smoking at all. But its so hard. I smoked the Crushes for the last year and damn those things are crazy addictive compared to other brands. I walked out back to smoke one right now and then i snapped it in half lit it but didnt inhale...just tossed it. To keep my mind busy for that "break" i decided to take my new hose end sprayer and fill it with some old "orchard spray" brand pyrethrin and sulfur. Instead of smoking i dosed my back lawn lol.

Keep it up dman. Im going to try hard this time and get it done! I have had enough of these big ol black lung bogies!


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 3, 2012)

Hey pilgrems be meetin a guy today on me travells been quitin smokin too. I asked him if it was a rough ride and he be sayin its a cake walk with a thing I think he said is a product outa china. Its like an electronic fake smoke or somethin looks like a smoke and smokes like a smoke but it aint smoke it gives yual the nicotean fix but none the other bad chemicals and it even looks to like yur smokin with real smoke lookin stuff blows out yur lungs but I guess it be water vapour or somethin like that said it be costin him bout 35 bucks and last a while I guess. Hope this info helps yual out in any way shape or form and no I aint a spokesman or salesman for the thing just tryin to help out cause I knows how hard it is to quit been there done that.

BWD


----------



## Flyinghigh (May 3, 2012)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> don't beat yourself up---if you consider it just practice you'll know what you need to do to succeed in the future




Of course I do know what I need to do in the future to succeed to quite.! 
Put out some peoples lights and in a 8 ft hole and life will be a lot better if there gone..

Really become a Freaken hermit and go live on God land like Grizzle Adams and grow my own food and smoke.!  Then say F/U drama people..  Oh got to a have a my female mate for company.!!  :hubba::icon_smile:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 4, 2012)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Of course I do know what I need to do in the future to succeed to quite.!
> Put out some peoples lights and in a 8 ft hole and life will be a lot better if there gone..
> 
> Really become a Freaken hermit and go live on God land like Grizzle Adams and grow my own food and smoke.! Then say F/U drama people.. Oh got to a have a my female mate for company.!! :hubba::icon_smile:


 
Dont mind if I do, sorry Did! LOL :confused2: 

BWD


----------



## dman1234 (May 8, 2012)

So 37 days today, so far so good, partied hard Saturday with no problem, well not many problems atleast  nothing a one hitter  and a bunch of joints couldnt fix, certain things like driving is bothering me alot less than it was at first, i smoked alot when i drove and i drive alot, im feeling like i am done with them for good.


----------



## Locked (May 8, 2012)

Good to hear dman....it's a dirty, nasty habit for sure. One good thing that came from my mom getting sick was she has finally quit smoking herself. The lady has been smoking since her early teens. 

Glad it is sticking with you....just think of all the money you will hve to buy beans now.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 8, 2012)

Keep goin friend be gettin better the further yual travel down the trail. Just keep walkin dont look to back aint worth it but worth bunch extra jingle in yur pocket cause yual aint to payin those crazy money for somethin goin to kill ya. Just keep walk sorry for the drama lol

BWD


----------



## Rosebud (May 8, 2012)

I have been wondering about you, glad your still doing well.  Keep it up!


----------



## dman1234 (May 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone, it takes to many people to get a big  scare or worse b4 they quit HL, glad your Mom finally made the choice.


----------



## Roddy (May 8, 2012)

You're doing great, CONGRATS!!!


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 8, 2012)

I had an unfair edge the first time I quit, because I had a cholecystectomy and it took five days to recover, during which I coughed up a lot of black something that resembled fresh asphalt.  I had no craving for tobacco for six months.  "_That_ was in my _lungs_?"


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 8, 2012)

Yual got support yual need here pilgrem goin walkin to other trail glad yual on a good one. Luck yur travels.

BWD


----------



## SmokinMom (May 8, 2012)

I'm so proud of you dman!  You can do anything you set your mind to. 

And congrats to everyone that's quit successfully, including myself, 15 yrs ago.  It's a hard habbit to break and we did it!


----------



## dman1234 (May 9, 2012)

YYZ Skinhead said:
			
		

> I had an unfair edge the first time I quit, because I had a cholecystectomy and it took five days to recover, during which I coughed up a lot of black something that resembled fresh asphalt.  I had no craving for tobacco for six months.  "_That_ was in my _lungs_?"




Thanks everyone, and congrats to all u quitters. 

YYZ i quit with my friends wife on the same day, we decided to do it after her husband, my best friend, spent 18 days in critical condition and actually flatlined 2 times, it was an illness not related to smokin but when he recovered and he woke up he said he will never smoke again and her and i told him " neither will we" i tease him because he is 18 days ahead of me, but only because he was in a coma, we laugh now, but it was a scary time.

one thing i will add, back when i was a smoker, nothing would have irritated me more than this thread or threads like it, LMAO.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 9, 2012)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone, and congrats to all u quitters.
> 
> YYZ i quit with my friends wife on the same day, we decided to do it after her husband, my best friend, spent 18 days in critical condition and actually flatlined 2 times, it was an illness not related to smokin but when he recovered and he woke up he said he will never smoke again and her and i told him " neither will we" i tease him because he is 18 days ahead of me, but only because he was in a coma, we laugh now, but it was a scary time.


Wow.  I think that would be sufficient to kill my nicotine habit/addiction forever.  All three of you have a lot of balls.


----------



## dman1234 (May 17, 2012)

46 days today atleast i think it is, i have shocked a few people in my life with how well im doing, to the point they wont stop talking about it, starting to get on my nerves, LOL, seriously im doing fine.


----------



## Roddy (May 17, 2012)

:ciao: Dman!! Keep on keeping on, my friend!


----------



## SmokinMom (May 17, 2012)

Tell them to quit talking about it cuz it makes you think of smoking, lol.

I'm very proud of you dman.


----------



## orangesunshine (May 17, 2012)

:lama:


----------



## Locked (May 17, 2012)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> 46 days today atleast i think it is, i have shocked a few people in my life with how well im doing, to the point they wont stop talking about it, starting to get on my nerves, LOL, seriously im doing fine.




Keep it going and tell them to pipe down. 

Saw this online the other day and thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 17, 2012)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> 46 days today atleast i think it is, i have shocked a few people in my life with how well im doing, to the point they wont stop talking about it, starting to get on my nerves, LOL, seriously im doing fine.



Awesome.  Wish I had your willpower.  It's funny, this thread is making me think of quitting and I have smoked since 1994.  :holysheep:


----------



## HemperFi (May 17, 2012)

Your doing greatdman -- I quit in March (about the second week) don't know how many days but I haven't had even one cig -- the pot helps a lot. Funny about the desire for tobacco -- the urge doesn't hit me as often now, but when it does it is every bit as strong as it was the first three weeks -- I keep a few cigarettes in the fridge just for temptation -- I have also almost quit drinking -- I've had one drink since I quit tobacco -- I know what happens to my will power after three drinks.... It ain't easy dman, but we can do it -- we HAVE done it!!!! congrats

peace


----------



## dman1234 (May 17, 2012)

Thanks again everyone, much appreciated, 

YYZ i started in 1988, when i was 14, so you can do it.

Hemperfi, keep it going Bro, i know what u mean by cravings are less often but just as strong, i dont know about the smokes in the fridge, in my early days of quitting if i had smokes in the fridge i prob would have smoked them, keep it up, its only gonna get easier as days go by.


----------



## Rosebud (May 17, 2012)

My s-i law was here a few weeks ago and had a pack of American Spirit hippy type cigs...That was my brand.. I wanted one really bad, but remembered the hell it is to quit so I chose not too. Haven't thought about it since. Very insidious that drug nicotine.


----------



## dman1234 (May 17, 2012)

how long have you been quit Rose?


----------



## Rosebud (May 17, 2012)

I smoked when I was a kid like 16 stopped at 35, started when my mom was dying in hospice. I asked a nurse for a cigarette when she asked me what she could get me. She gave me two. I drove up on a hill and rolled the windows down and had a smoken party. Drove directly to the smoke shop and bought a pack. Smoked for three years. Stopped three years ago. Hated myself for the three years I smoked. At my age  you can't get away with smoking any more. I think it is harmful to hate yourself with every drag. So thankful to be off them. I went to acupuncture to get off of them this last time. I have an addictive personality I guess. Thank goodness I never liked booze.


----------



## Rockster (May 17, 2012)

I'm nearly 2 months ciggy free since starting to use quality electronic cigarettes
and they are a real _pleasure_ once you get dialled in with the right kit.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 17, 2012)

Rockster--don't those still have nicotine in them?

I will be tobacco free 9 years this month.  Quitting cigarettes was absolutely the best thing I have ever done for myself.  I cannot imagine anything that could induce me to smoke a cigarette again.  I did have a nice Cuban cigar for New Year's Eve when we went to Canada one year.


----------



## Rosebud (May 17, 2012)

I love a cigar. Can't do that anymore either.


----------



## dman1234 (May 17, 2012)

i wont touch a thing that isnt weed, i have friends that proclaim after 3-4 beers "we must be able to smoke a cigar/ cigarello/colt"? , i wont do it, i know cigars will lead to smoking for ME, I'm not weak, but i know my weaknesses.


----------



## dman1234 (May 17, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Rockster--don't those still have nicotine in them?
> 
> I will be tobacco free 9 years this month.  Quitting cigarettes was absolutely the best thing I have ever done for myself.  I cannot imagine anything that could induce me to smoke a cigarette again.




Good for you THG, those are the things i need to hear about now.


But DAMN those Canadians with their frigin Cubans eh?


----------



## bho_expertz (May 18, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Rockster--don't those still have nicotine in them?


 

It is just nicotine ... Just nicotine :doh:

I'm also very happy with the tabacco drop. Have gain more then 10 pounds. I'm happy.


----------



## Roddy (May 18, 2012)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> i wont touch a thing that isnt weed, i have friends that proclaim after 3-4 beers "we must be able to smoke a cigar/ cigarello/colt"? , i wont do it, i know cigars will lead to smoking for ME, I'm not weak, but i know my weaknesses.



GREAT JOB! Knowing your weaknesses is a big part of the battle, my friend, staying strong enough to face those weaknesses head on is another! I've got faith in ya!


----------



## nugatronica (May 23, 2012)

cigs=death


----------



## dman1234 (May 23, 2012)

Fiddy two (52) days today i think, its not even a consideration anymore really, i am very surprised 24 yr smoker never really tried too quit before and i havent used anything, quit cold turkey, WOW.


----------



## orangesunshine (May 23, 2012)

:clap: :clap: :woohoo:


----------



## Grower13 (May 23, 2012)

your there dman....... congrats....... best thing you ever did for yourself and those close to you.


----------



## Rosebud (May 23, 2012)

:yay: :woohoo: :headbang2: :clap: :banana: 

so happy for you!


----------



## Grower13 (May 23, 2012)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Have gain more then 10 pounds. I'm happy.




20 is about average........ congarts........ where are my cherry sours.


----------



## orangesunshine (May 23, 2012)

don't ever let your guard down---i got 116 days quit and still get the urge now and again---like right now---guess it's time to hit the bong again---


----------



## Roddy (May 23, 2012)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Fiddy two (52) days today i think, its not even a consideration anymore really, i am very surprised 24 yr smoker never really tried too quit before and i havent used anything, quit cold turkey, WOW.



That's the way to do it, my friend, you just have to really truly want it. Well done, I am impressed!


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (May 23, 2012)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> 20 is about average........ congarts........ where are my cherry sours.


Mmmmm...cherry sours...


----------



## dman1234 (May 24, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words everyone, much appreciated.


----------

